# Mal wieder ein paar Jahre zu früh dran - 24 Zoll Aufbau



## Kwietsch (20. Mai 2019)

Das 16 Zoll noch im Einsatz, das 20 Zoll fertig (ich denke frühestens zum Herbst fahrbar) und dann fällt einem ein Ghost Powerkid 24 Boy aus 2012 in die Hände für umme.

Gut, der Rahmen ist mit grob 1,65kg schwer, aber ein paar Gramm hole ich da noch raus (Ständerplatte, Cantisockel). Alle, aber auch wirklich ausnahmslos alle anderen Teile  an dem Geschenk waren schwerer Schrott. Federgabel die selbst unter meinem Gewicht kaum einfederte, die Laufräder vom Vorbesitzer zu Grunde gerichtet (Konuslager zu fest angezogen), der Rest einfach abgenutzt, Innenlager lief rauh etc. Das kann alles weg.

Ich werde nach und nach berichten, was draus wird. Erstmal entlacken, Schaltauge ist abgerissen und wird besorgt, viele Threads über 24 Zöller muss ich hier erst mal lesen und Infos saugen.

Schaltauge heißt bei Ghost EZ2036 und bei Fahrrad XXL GH009 und kostet 14,99.
Das kann ich heute abholen, damit ist das Thema abgehakt. Vielleicht sucht aber jemand mal nach der Info.

Plan (auch nix neues):
Einigermaßen leichte Laufräder finden, vermutlich fahre ich aber eben die  5km zu Poison rüber und lass mir welche bauen...

China Carbongabel in passender EBH (420mm), da werde ich mal nach Tossek, Mosso und üblichen Verdächtigen schauen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung, was Passgenauigkeit angeht? Ich habe beim 16Zoll Lehrgeld bei der PM Aufnahme gezahlt und beim 20 Zoll doch ordentlich Aufwand im Bereich Aufnahme Gabelkonus betreiben müssen, ich hätte gerne mal keine Nacharbeiten an der Gabel zu erledigen...

Einfach Schaltgruppe (gerne günstig), mal sehen welche Kurbel ich da auftreiben und kürzen lassen kann. 9/10/11 fach lasse ich mal offen, je nach Preisen, wenn es soweit ist.

Scheibenbremse ist gesetzt. Deore oder SLX sind ja immer mal günstig zu finden.

Farbschema...aktuell ist Türkis bei der Dame hoch im Kurs. Sowas ändert sich schnell, aber bis dahin ist auch erstmal Zeit.

Wenn jemand von Euch gerne Senf dazu abgeben will, gerne.
Ich kann nicht versprechen alle Vorschläge auch nachher umzusetzen, aber bisher waren die Diskussionen oft hilfreich.


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Mai 2019)

Und...wieder auf Inkompetenz von Hersteller und Händlern (hier Ghost und Fahrrad XXL) reingefallen. Die Nummer oben ist offensichtlich falsch.
Morgen kläre ich dann, welches Schaltauge wirklich passt, ich hab schon EZ1852 im Verdacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (20. Mai 2019)

bin dabei


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Mai 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> bin dabei



Sehr schön.
Bei den Laufrädern scheint Poison die Alternative zu China zu werden. Erstes Telefonat positiv, bestellen fahr ich offline im Laden...


----------



## giant_r (20. Mai 2019)

dann sag mal was die haben wollen, auch wenn es eigentlich zu spaet ist, aber man weiss ja nie...


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Mai 2019)

Er sagte was von Remerx Felgen auf Deore Naben mit vernünftigen Speichen für 99 eur.
Aber ich fahr mal hin und schaue, was so zu konfigurieren geht...ich berichte, kann aber ein oder zwei Wochen dauern!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. Mai 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Und...wieder auf Inkompetenz von Hersteller und Händlern (hier Ghost und Fahrrad XXL) reingefallen. Die Nummer oben ist offensichtlich falsch.
> Morgen kläre ich dann, welches Schaltauge wirklich passt, ich hab schon EZ1852 im Verdacht...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Übrigens, die Bezeichung gh009 (besser GH-009) deutet auf Union (Marwi) als Hersteller hin. Das nächst Ähnliche welches sich im Schaltaugenkatalog (ja, das gibt es wirklich) unter GHOST findet hört auf die Nummer GH-014. 
Pro-Tipp: Beim Schaltaugenkauf nach Möglichkeit immer das defekte Teil im 1:1 Katalog durch auflegen vergleichen.
Dürfte meißt ausreichend sein 
Nur in sehr seltenen Fällen, wie z.B. bei den Marwi GH-169 und GH-171 hilft dann nur noch am Rahmen selber mal "anhalten".
Insbesondere dann wenn das Teil gebrochen ist oder beim "Zurückbiegen" eine stark abweichende Form angenommen hat.



Kwietsch schrieb:


> Er sagte was von Remerx Felgen auf Deore Naben mit vernünftigen Speichen für 99 eur.
> Aber ich fahr mal hin und schaue, was so zu konfigurieren geht...ich berichte, kann aber ein oder zwei Wochen dauern!


Ich sollte vielleicht doch nochmal bei meiner Quelle nachfrage was bei der Abnahme einer kompletten Versandeinheit (leider wohl 100 Stk.)
für 25mm Volare von Alexrims fällig wird ...

Remerx ... 
... also nicht daß die als 24" nicht tauglich wären. Wieviel Speichen sollen denn da verbaut sein?


----------



## Kwietsch (21. Mai 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Übrigens, die Bezeichung gh009 (besser GH-009) deutet auf Union (Marwi) als Hersteller hin. Das nächst Ähnliche welches sich im Schaltaugenkatalog (ja, das gibt es wirklich) unter GHOST findet hört auf die Nummer GH-014.
> Pro-Tipp: Beim Schaltaugenkauf nach Möglichkeit immer das defekte Teil im 1:1 Katalog durch auflegen vergleichen.
> ...



Moin!
Ja, ich stimme vollkommen zu.
Ich dachte halt, wenn ich bei Ghost frage mit genauester Bezeichnung UND Modelljahr (ist auf dem Rahmen sogar aufgedruckt), dann können die mir die passende Nummer liefern. Ich weiß, hätte, hätte, Adilette...
Die Antwort war überzeugend formuliert, der XXL Händler hatte meine Info auch noch und meinte, klar, das passt.

Ich möchte ja gar nicht immer kritisch anderen gegenübertreten, aber man fällt immer wieder rein.

Dass die Schaltaugen von Union/Marwi kommen, stimmt. Die Nummer, die ich vermutlich brauche, ist GH-012. Ich nehme heute aber den Rahmen mit, der ist jetzt mal so grob gereinigt, dass man ihn anfassen kann.



Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ich sollte vielleicht doch nochmal bei meiner Quelle nachfrage was bei der Abnahme einer kompletten Versandeinheit (leider wohl 100 Stk.)
> für 25mm Volare von Alexrims fällig wird ...
> 
> Remerx ...
> ... also nicht daß die als 24" nicht tauglich wären. Wieviel Speichen sollen denn da verbaut sein?



Ich hab nur telefonisch kurz vorgefühlt, ob sie generell noch was in 24" anbieten. Der Laufradkonfigurator sieht es nicht mehr vor.

Zu genaueren Infos werde ich mal hinfahren oder meine Lieblingskontaktperson anschreiben. Dann könnte auch der Preis je nach Wunschzusammenstellung noch mal besser werden.

Wobei ich bei dem 24 Zoll hier keinen absoluten "High-End" Aufbau plane, denn ich denke, das Rad wird relativ schnell wieder abgelegt und später an die kleine Cousine weitergereicht, da von meiner Frau noch ein sehr gutes recht kleines 26er im Haus steht, das keine 500km gefahren wurde.


----------



## Kwietsch (21. Mai 2019)

Ok!
Läuft bei mir. Wie immer erst mal rückwärts und bergab, aber läuft.
2 Ansprechpartner, drei Aussagen auch bei Poison. Neuester Stand, wir führen gar keine 24 Zoll mehr.
Bei Actionsport ähnlich, aber ich soll nochmal anrufen, wenn der Laufradbauer da ist.

Bei Gingko wären Felgen im Angebot:
Ryde Edge MC1 Disc 21-507 36 H
Stans ZTR Crest in 23-507 28 H

Ich tendiere zu der 28 Loch Version und selber bauen. Da geht es schon wieder los...


----------



## turbomensch (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hab nen Top 24“ LRS direkt von PYRObikes verbaut.. unter 1150gr. leicht.. aber war auch ned mega billig.. aber wenn du über 99,- pro Felge (Ryde MC1) von Gingko nachdenkst, dagegen is der LRS von PYRO komplett n Schnäppchen dann.. is auch mit der Ryde MC1.. mehr Info kann ich bei Interesse per Nachricht geben


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (21. Mai 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> ... Remerx Felgen auf Deore Naben mit vernünftigen Speichen für 99 eur.
> ...


Hadda gsachd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (21. Mai 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Top 24“ LRS direkt von PYRObikes verbaut.. unter 1150gr. leicht.. aber war auch ned mega billig.. aber wenn du über 99,- pro Felge (Ryde MC1) von Gingko nachdenkst, dagegen is der LRS von PYRO komplett n Schnäppchen dann.. is auch mit der Ryde MC1.. mehr Info kann ich bei Interesse per Nachricht geben



Erzähl mal mal! Danke!


----------



## below (21. Mai 2019)

Dann hatte ich ja Glück, hab Mitte November noch einen LRS von Poison bekommen.


----------



## Kwietsch (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hab auch keine Lust denen jetzt nachzulaufen. Hier hab ich komfortabel viel Zeit und kann in Ruhe Optionen abwägen...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (21. Mai 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ..
> Pro-Tipp: Beim Schaltaugenkauf nach Möglichkeit immer das defekte Teil im 1:1 Katalog durch auflegen vergleichen.
> Dürfte meißt ausreichend sein
> ...


Z.B. GIGANT Terrago Bj, anno dunemals:

Paßt das GH-021 





Wennsde only se Rahmen hast:



 


 
kann es sein daß man das Falsche "aussucht".

Hier:





versuch mal fürs Geistfahrrad das Richtige zu bestimmen.
Gibt aber noch für Geistfahrräder


----------



## Kwietsch (21. Mai 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Z.B. GIGANT Terrago Bj, anno dunemals:
> 
> Paßt das GH-021
> Anhang anzeigen 865105
> ...


 
Besten Dank für die Mühe!
Erst hat mir Ghost heute den Fehler eingestanden und meine Vermutung bestätigt, dann Fahrrad XXL anstandslos getauscht, und dann hat das GH 012 auch gepasst 

Jetzt heißt es „Feile ohne Eile“. Die Cantisockel müssen weg, die Ständerplatte ebenso. Spinnerei vom Vater, aber der Estrich in der Waschküche trocknet noch und ich hab Langeweile...


----------



## Kwietsch (27. Mai 2019)

So denn...nach der ersten Euphorie hab ich das Thema mal aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht betrachtet.

Eigentlich müsste ich also aus Vernunftgründen einfach ein günstiges 24 Zoll kaufen. Kandidaten gäbe es genug für halbes Geld. Oder zwei.

Der Aufbau eines vernünftigen 24 Zoll für eine kurze Nutzungszeit wird in diesem Fall bei rund 700-800 eur Kosten landen und ist dann weder ein High-End Bike noch ein Gewichtswunder. Da ich zu sentimental bin, so nen Aufbau später zu verkaufen, werde ich das Rad irgendwann ans Patenkind weiterreichen. Der ROI wären in dem Fall also "nur" 3 zufriedene Menschen, ein Schreibtischtäter mit Schraubzwang als Ausgleich und 2 Kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (27. Mai 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> ...Der ROI wären in dem Fall also "nur" 3 zufriedene Menschen, ein Schreibtischtäter mit Schraubzwang als Ausgleich und 2 Kinder.



Also, was hält Dich noch davon ab?


----------



## Kwietsch (28. Mai 2019)

Ja, bin ja dran.
Aber ich wollte den Aspekt auch mal beleuchten.

Es werden ja gerne die Hersteller zerrissen, die sich trauen, für einen im Markt von nicht so bikeaffinen Eltern akzeptierten Preis so bleischweres Gelump mit schlechten Komponenten zu verkaufen.

Ein Kubikes 24 geht bei 500 eur los und wiegt knapp 9kg.
Ich denke, in der Gewichtsklasse könnte ich grob landen, bin individueller aber lege mehr Geld hin.

Ein Vitus Nucleus 24 kostet 270 eur und wiegt lt Hersteller 10,2kg


----------



## Kwietsch (31. Mai 2019)

Am Vatertag hab ich mal mit der Tochter gesprochen.
Türkis bis hellblau soll es werden. Mir schwebt Kite-Blue metallic vom BMW Mini Sondermodell Bayswater vor.
Schwarze Anbauteile, ein paar goldene oder orangene Akzente, passende Decals, passende Griffe, das wird später final entschieden.

Was bisher geschah:
Cantisockel, Ständerplatte und die Anlötmuffe für den Umwerferzug sind weg. Sitzrohr ist 10mm gekürzt, damit ich da mit dem Sattel maximal tief runterkomme. Wenn der Rahmen entlackt ist, wiege ich nochmal.

Bestellt sind diverse goldene Teile (Steuersatz, Spacer, Sattelstützenklemme, Kettenblattschrauben) in China, vergleichbares orangenes Zeugs von Reverse) hab ich reichlich in der Restekiste.

Sattelstütze wird aus Budgetgründen die leichte M-Wave, die liegt noch rum.

Vorbau vom Ghost wiegt 119g in 70mm/31.6, ich glaube, der bleibt, oder es kommt der KCNC FlyRide noch (später).

Lenker wird noch gesucht, schwarz, Flat, Alu und idealerweise leicht und günstig. Was taugt da? KCNC Darkside oder Bone SC?

Weiterhin hab ich bei lxs bikes mal den Rodi FW Disc 24x1.9 Laufradsatz bestellt. Mal sehen, was der wiegt. Bei 80 eur Kosten ist das ein Kompromiss, den ich hier vielleicht mal gehen muss.

Carbongabel kommt auch aus China, eine 26er Toseek passt von der EBH ideal. Hoffentlich erlebe ich mal keine Überraschungen. PM Aufnahmen hab ich schon bearbeiten müssen, den Gabelkonus einkleben müssen weil die Gabel weniger als 30mm hatte oder nacharbeiten, weil es mehr waren, alles schon erlebt.

Eine SRAM NX GXP Kurbel ist im Zulauf, 28 eur inkl. Versand gebraucht bei eBay Kleinanzeigen. Die wird dann gekürzt. Kettenblatt DM 32T hab ich noch, ebenso ein 30er auf nem Spider.

Bei der Schaltung suche ich noch nach gebrauchten Teilen. Vermutlich 10 fach SLX. Da kommt es drauf an, was ich finde.

Zusammengefasst hier diesmal alles keine richtigen Highlights.
Aber das 24er soll nur möglichst kurz bei uns in den Einsatz und dann familienintern weiter genutzt werden.


----------



## Kwietsch (27. Juni 2019)

Farbe ausgesucht...bzw. Pulver.
Kommt von prismatic powder und heißt Baby Blue Sparkle. Damit der Zirkuspferdaward (siehe Thread zum Cube) wieder sicher gewonnen wird, kommt ne Schicht Glitter Bomb drüber.


----------



## Kwietsch (23. Juli 2019)

SRAM NX GXP Kurbel ist bei kurbeltom zum Kürzen.
Ich mache mir aktuell Gedanken zur Schaltung. Einen XT 10fach Trigger hab ich noch rumliegen. Schaltwerk und Kassette fehlt mir noch. Was würde hier zweckdienlich sein?
Bei 1x10fach müsste entweder noch ein anderes Kettenblatt in Richtung 28T oder 26T her (momentan vorhanden sind nur 30T und 32T) oder ich müsste eine Kassette mit nem Rettungsring finden oder zusammenstellen.

Eine andere Überlegung wäre 11fach zu fahren. Die kurzen Kettenstreben machen mich da nervös bzgl. Schräglauf. Kassette brauche ich hier auch neu, weil die (bei Austausch am TYEE von 11 auf 12fach freiwerdende) GX11 XD Freilauf verlangt, den ich nicht für das Laufrad bekomme.


----------



## joglo (23. Juli 2019)

Hi, zunächst mal wollte ich fragen ob Du mit 26T KB sicher bist, bei 11 als kleinstes Ritzel hinten resultiert daraus eine sehr kurze Übersetzung, mMn zu langsam.
Was hast Du denn für ein XT Schaltwerk? Ab 8000 Model sind moderne Kassette mit großen Range ja kein Problem mehr, wenn Du eh eine neue Kassette kaufen musst dann würde ich eben 10fach 11-42 kaufen und dann kannst auch vorhandene 30 oder 32T KBs verwenden


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2019)

der schraeglauf sollte sich doch eigentlich zwischen 10-und11-fach nicht veraendern, da beide gleich breit bauen.
warum sollte das 30t vorne nicht gehen, 11-42 oder 11-46t findet man doch inzwischen auch fuer 10-fach.
preislich duerften die zukaeufe, die du machen musst, letztendlich auf das gleiche rauskommen.


----------



## Kwietsch (23. Juli 2019)

Gute Punkte von Euch, danke!
Ich hätte da wohl in die falsche Richtung gedacht.

Ich hab aktuell einen 10fach XT Trigger, die NX Kurbel und die beiden Kettenblätter, sonst nichts.

Die GX 11fach könnte ich freimachen, aber 10fach mit 30 oder 32 und 11-46 wäre mir sehr lieb.

Kassette Sunrace MX3 zukaufen und XT Schaltwerk 8000er Serie müsste dann passen, richtig?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2019)

11 fach kannst du ja auch mit 11- 42 aufbauen, ich wuerde einfach sehen, wo du die guenstigeren teile auftreibst und mir dann keinen kopf mehr machen. ob 10 oder 11 gaenge ist eigentlich nur bei den diskusionen im freundeskreis deines nachwuchs relevant, real nicht so sehr


----------



## joglo (23. Juli 2019)

ja genau an die Kassette hatte ich gedacht und XT RD8000 passt.
Wenn Du eh auch schon den 10fach XT Trigger hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (23. Juli 2019)

Super, danke, dann halte ich mal die Augen auf nach neuen oder gebrauchten Angeboten.


----------



## Kwietsch (28. Juli 2019)

So, die Sram NX Kurbel von @kurbeltom ist eingetroffen, wieder mal schöne Arbeit, vielen Dank dafür.
Sunrace CSMX3 11-46 hab ich schon eine aufgetrieben.
Also suche ich nach dem passenden Schaltwerk, falls jemand was hat, melden.

Auf die Toseek Gabel warte ich jetzt schon sehr lange, die soll in Deutschland sein und mit DHL kommen, da tut sich aber nix. Ob da der Zoll noch schläft? Abwarten.

Nachtrag:
Schaltwerk ist auch gefunden. XT RD M8000 SGS ist im Zulauf...


----------



## Ben-HD (29. Juli 2019)

Hi Kwietsch, sorry für die dumme Nachfrage, aber habe ich richtig gezählt mit 34z am Kettenblatt?


----------



## Kwietsch (30. Juli 2019)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Hi Kwietsch, sorry für die dumme Nachfrage, aber habe ich richtig gezählt mit 34z am Kettenblatt?



Auf dem Bild ist ein 32er Alu.
Ich hab noch ein 30er Stahl mit Spider rumliegen, das ist zu schwer, daher ist ein 30er Alu noch auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## Kwietsch (7. August 2019)

Die Kassette ist montiert und ich habe mal begonnen, die Felgen für Tubeless zu kleben.

Ich werde wohl auf den Rocket Ron gehen, auch wenn mir was mit Skinwall optisch eher zusagen würde.

Aktuell warte ich immer noch auf die Gabel, die seit Mitte Juni im IPZ FFM liegen soll...


----------



## cykano (9. August 2019)

Nabend, hast du den Laufradsatz von LXS Mal gewogen. Mich interessiert das Gewicht.


----------



## Kwietsch (10. August 2019)

Siehe Album.
Leider dem Preis entsprechend schwer mit fast 2kg.
Ich mache den Kompromiss jetzt mal, wenn das Rad nachher viel zu fett wird, geh ich da nochmal ran.

Ich hatte ja oben geschrieben, ich denke, das 24er wird das Bike mit der kürzesten Nutzungsdauer bei uns, ein 26er Bulls Aminga in XS steht nahezu unbenutzt im Keller, weil Mama nur mit dem anderen Bike fährt.


----------



## Kwietsch (3. September 2019)

Langsam geht es weiter.


Das Kind hat die Farben noch beim Pulverbeschichter geändert. Und damit es günstig bleibt, ist ne Lasur auf den gestrahlten Rahmen gewandert. Farbschema steht fest...und Vaters Vitus ist gleich da geblieben und wird RAL 5015...


----------



## giant_r (3. September 2019)

schicke farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (3. September 2019)

was wiegt die nx kurbel und wie lang hast du sie letztendlich machenlassen?


----------



## Kwietsch (3. September 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> was wiegt die nx kurbel und wie lang hast du sie letztendlich machenlassen?



130mm. Lieber später zu kurz als zu Beginn zu lang.
605g etwa mit 32T Blatt, Bild ist in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## afru (3. September 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist ein 32er Alu.
> Ich hab noch ein 30er Stahl mit Spider rumliegen, das ist zu schwer, daher ist ein 30er Alu noch auf der Wunschliste.











						Snaggletooth Narrow Wide Chainring SRAM
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Blackspire - Snaggletooth Narrow Wide Chainring SRAM - Kettenblätter bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 60%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Hab das hier in 28 an der NX verbaut. Bei Wiggle ab 50€ noch nen 10€ Gutschein dazu packen.
Hast Du die NX selber gekürzt?


----------



## giant_r (3. September 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> 130mm. Lieber später zu kurz als zu Beginn zu lang.
> 605g etwa mit 32T Blatt, Bild ist in meinem Fotoalbum.


danke, fuer die info.
 130 mm ist unsere auch, aber mit 30t nw blatt doch noch etwas schwerer.


----------



## Kwietsch (4. September 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Snaggletooth Narrow Wide Chainring SRAM
> 
> 
> Bestellen Sie Ihr Blackspire - Snaggletooth Narrow Wide Chainring SRAM - Kettenblätter bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 60%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.
> ...



Kettenblätter hab ich aus China. Deutlich günstiger (mal sehen wie die halten). Ich gehe eventuell noch auf 34 weil hinten 11-46 verbaut ist.

Gekürzt hat der liebe Thomas @kurbeltom


----------



## Kwietsch (4. September 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> danke, fuer die info.
> 130 mm ist unsere auch, aber mit 30t nw blatt doch noch etwas schwerer.



Das ist aber die Kurbel mit festem Spider. Die ist dann noch etwas „fetter“. Ich hab ja ne Direct Mount.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (4. September 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Kettenblätter hab ich aus China. Deutlich günstiger (mal sehen wie die halten). Ich gehe eventuell noch auf 34 weil hinten 11-46 verbaut ist.@kurbeltom


Hast du da einen link für mich? Brauche auch noch ein 32er.


----------



## Kwietsch (4. September 2019)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Hast du da einen link für mich? Brauche auch noch ein 32er.



Zum Beispiel:
€ 20,46  26％ Rabatt | ZRACE 1x12 s Kettenblatt, 7075AL Vickers-härte 21, offset 6mm, MTB Kettenblatt, für SRAM Direkt Montieren Kurbel, kompatibel Adler








						15.56US $ 61% OFF|Zrace 1 X 12s Chainrings, 28/30/32/34/36t 7075al Vickers-hardness 21, Offset 6mm, For Gxp Direct Mount Crank, Compatible Eagle - Bicycle Crank & Chainwheel - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## ChrissiF (4. September 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel:
> € 20,46  26％ Rabatt | ZRACE 1x12 s Kettenblatt, 7075AL Vickers-härte 21, offset 6mm, MTB Kettenblatt, für SRAM Direkt Montieren Kurbel, kompatibel Adler
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir!


----------



## afru (4. September 2019)

Die China Dinger kosten doch nicht weniger als die Made in Canada hier in DE bestellt. Sehe nicht den Sinn
Und man spart nochmal 30g


----------



## Kwietsch (4. September 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Die China Dinger kosten doch nicht weniger als die Made in Canada hier in DE bestellt. Sehe nicht den Sinn
> Und man spart nochmal 30g


29 zu 20 eur. Garnicht nach Versand geschaut, der war in China inklusive. Sind fast 30%.
Was wiegt das bei Dir gewogen? Das 32T ZRace wiegt 74g. SRAM Spider mit Stahlblatt in 30T etwas mehr als doppelt so viel.

Übrigens: Die Gabel aus China liegt jetzt 3 Monate beim Zoll. IPZ FFM will mir keine Auskunft geben. Jemand ne Idee außer Nachforschungsantrag? Den gibt’s schon...

Aber, es geht trotzdem weiter...


Das Zitto Lager wurde bei mir erst mit 2x 3mm Spacer spielfrei. Aber jetzt ist’s gut!


----------



## afru (4. September 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> 29 zu 20 eur. Garnicht nach Versand geschaut, der war in China inklusive. Sind fast 30%.
> Was wiegt das bei Dir gewogen? Das 32T ZRace wiegt 74g. SRAM Spider mit Stahlblatt in 30T etwas mehr als doppelt so viel.
> 
> Übrigens: Die Gabel aus China liegt jetzt 3 Monate beim Zoll. IPZ FFM will mir keine Auskunft geben. Jemand ne Idee außer Nachforschungsantrag? Den gibt’s schon...
> ...


Hab das 28 er mit ca 50g gewogen und es gibt ab 50€ noch nen 10€ Gutschein. Versandkosten sind inklusive.
Hast dazu noch Farbwahl.
Ist ja auch keine Kritik, ich glaube nur nicht das China immer der richtige Weg ist


----------



## Kwietsch (4. September 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Hab das 28 er mit ca 50g gewogen und es gibt ab 50€ noch nen 10€ Gutschein. Versandkosten sind inklusive.
> Hast dazu noch Farbwahl.
> Ist ja auch keine Kritik, ich glaube nur nicht das China immer der richtige Weg ist


 
Hab ich auch nicht als Kritik verstanden. Meine Nachfrage war auch so gemeint. Danke für die Info!


----------



## afru (4. September 2019)

Die haben auch leichte Titan Schnellspanner von Token für 20€ die hatte ich mit bestellt


----------



## Kwietsch (4. September 2019)

Aktuell hab ich mal alles im Zulauf, aber ich behalte es im Auge!


----------



## Kwietsch (17. September 2019)

So denn, ich würde gern mal wieder Schwarmwissen anzapfen.

Während ich also auf die zweite Carbongabel warten muss (zum ersten Mal ist bei Aliexpress was richtig schiefgelaufen und ich werde vermutlich 52 eur in den Wind schreiben müssen), hab ich zwei oder drei Fragen angehäuft.

Grob, wie breit fahren Eure Kinder die Lenker auf den 24 Zöllern? Ich will nur mal ungefähr kürzen, aber nicht zu viel abschneiden.

Was mache ich mit einem XT Trigger I-Spec B, dem ein paar Teile fehlen. Gibt es da ne Schelle die passt, oder muss ich mich erst für die Bremse entscheiden und dann nach Adaptern schauen?

Zur Bremse: Lieber ne Deore oder SLX aktuell kaufen (hat noch jemand was) und damit schonmal das i Spec Problem verkleinern, oder vielleicht doch die Guide RS verbauen, die hier noch übrig ist und schon mit Alukolben bestückt wurde und fertig überholt rumliegt?
Welche Scheiben soll ich nehmen? Ich hätte an 160/140 gedacht, das sollte auf jeden Fall reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (17. September 2019)

Meine Mädels hatten am 24er 540mm Lenkerbreite und waren's beide zufrieden.

Bei Scheibenbremsen habe ich mir das Adaptergefummel immer geschenkt und habe I-Spec II bei Trigger und Bremse verbaut. Wenn man die Augen offen hält, bekommt man da z.B. aus Neurädern ausgebaute Teile zum guten Preis.

Bei uns ist an allen Rädern 180/160 verbaut. Bei den Kids würden zwar 160/140 locker reichen. Aber so genügt bei uns ein Ersatzpack Scheiben für alle Räder. Ich fahre da eine rigorose Gleichteil-Strategie bei Schaltung und Bremse. 

kc85


----------



## Kwietsch (18. September 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Meine Mädels hatten am 24er 540mm Lenkerbreite und waren's beide zufrieden.



Danke!!



kc85 schrieb:


> Bei Scheibenbremsen habe ich mir das Adaptergefummel immer geschenkt und habe I-Spec II bei Trigger und Bremse verbaut. Wenn man die Augen offen hält, bekommt man da z.B. aus Neurädern ausgebaute Teile zum guten Preis.
> 
> Bei uns ist an allen Rädern 180/160 verbaut. Bei den Kids würden zwar 160/140 locker reichen. Aber so genügt bei uns ein Ersatzpack Scheiben für alle Räder. Ich fahre da eine rigorose Gleichteil-Strategie bei Schaltung und Bremse.



Ich schaue mal, aber für Gleichteile bei Scheiben müsste ich einiges tun.
Frau hat 160/180 6 Loch Shimano und 180/180 Formula Centerlock, ich hab 200/200 und 200/180 Centerline im Einsatz, an den Kinderrädern bisher immer 140er Ashima. Ich glaub, der Zug ist abgefahren 

Also falls jemandem I Spec II Bremsen über den Weg laufen, ich hätte ggf. Interesse.


----------



## Kwietsch (19. September 2019)

Schneller als gedacht.
Ich hab nen Shifter 10fach XT aus der 780 Serie, einen SL M7000 11fach und kann so prima was basteln, das dann an die Shimano BR/BL 500 MT Bremse, die ich von einem umgebauten Neurad abstauben konnte (keinen Meter gefahren, inkl. 160mm Scheiben, 60 eur komplett), passt.

Kettenblatt vorne hab ich noch auf 34 umgebaut. Kleiner kann ich ja immer noch, wenn es am Ende sein muss, glaube ich aber kaum.

Jetzt müsste endlich mal die dämliche Gabel kommen, dann wäre es schon gut für neue und bessere Fotos und einen Besuch bei meinem Werbetechniker, der dann auch gleich mein Vitus fertig bekleben könnte...


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2019)

I Spec 2 Halter erfolgreich mit der Feile auf I Spec B Shifter adaptiert. Das war keine 10 min Aufwand und ging somit einfacher und schneller als gedacht.
Gabel ist immer noch keine da, und als ich gerade weitermachen wollte, würde ich zum Möbelbau abkommandiert.



Morgen noch ein wenig schlichten, fein schleifen, dann sieht es auch optisch top aus


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Oktober 2019)

Samstag kam ich frisch aus dem Urlaub voller Vorfreude auf die gelieferte Toseek Gabel daheim an. Kurz mal zusammenstecken, totale Enttäuschung. Der Sitz für den Gabelkonus ist unrund und schwankt zwischen zu klein und zu groß, er ist alles andere als Plan und auch zu hoch, so dass, würde alles richtig sitzen „können“ das Lager nicht bis unten ankommen würde.

Inzwischen wird es lächerlich. Das ist die dritte Gabel von 4 bestellten. Eine kam nie an, die andern musste ich IMMER nacharbeiten. Die erste am Postmount, die zweite und die dritte am Konusringsitz. Mein Dreher wird mich wieder auslachen, weil ich mit so nem „Rotz“ komme.

Gut, dass nach dem 24 Zoll keine solche Gabel mehr kommen muss.


----------



## afru (6. Oktober 2019)

Warum kaufst keine Gabel von Kaniabike oder die Carbon von Vpace?


----------



## giant_r (6. Oktober 2019)

bei mir ist die tosek eher unsauber an der bremsaufnahme, der konussitz war akzeptabel.
trotzdem muss man halt auch sehen, dass sie im verhaeltnis eher guenstig sind.
dass du mit den chinateilen soviel pech hast ist leider aergerlich. bis auf wenige ausnahmen bin ich da bisher ganz gut gefahren.


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Oktober 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Warum kaufst keine Gabel von Kaniabike oder die Carbon von Vpace?



Preisfrage. Wenn ich tief in die Tasche greife, kaufe ich ein hochwertiges Komplettrad. Das 24er hier soll ein Kompromiss werden und preiswert bleiben. Kania hat keine Carbon



giant_r schrieb:


> bei mir ist die tosek eher unsauber an der bremsaufnahme, der konussitz war akzeptabel.
> trotzdem muss man halt auch sehen, dass sie im verhaeltnis eher guenstig sind.
> dass du mit den chinateilen soviel pech hast ist leider aergerlich. bis auf wenige ausnahmen bin ich da bisher ganz gut gefahren.



Bei mir sind es ausnahmslos die Gabeln.
Beim 16 Zoll war die PM Aufnahme völlig daneben, beim 20 Zoll der Sitz komplett unter Maß, jetzt halt alles zwischen Unter- und Übermaß und nicht plan.
Es wird ne Lösung gefunden, klar, aber es nervt.


----------



## kc85 (6. Oktober 2019)

Bei den von mir verbauten 2 Mosso-Alu-Gabeln war auch einmal der Konussitz etwas übermaßig (aber wenigstens rund), das lies sich aber in meinem Fall mit etwas Schleifpapier rasch beheben.

Echte, sprich unlösbare, Probleme auch mit günstiger China-Ware hatte ich bisher noch nie.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (6. Oktober 2019)

Für mich waren die drei Gabeln zum Teil Halbzeuge. Jemand, der einfach ein Teil tauschen/ersetzen will, scheitert damit.

Klar, hier sind Leute unterwegs, die Probleme lösen können.

Egal, morgen geht das Ding in den Prototypen Workshop...


----------



## olsche (8. Oktober 2019)

Das ist ja z.T. auch der Grund für die Preisunterschiede.
In der Regel werden die Sachen von den Wiederverkäufern in Europa überprüft/nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Kwietsch (9. Oktober 2019)

Die Gabel hat mehr als nur ein Problem, ist aber final drin.
Der Gabelschaft ist komplett oval. Oben hat er  zwischen 27,8 und 28,6. unten waren es 29,2 bis 30,2. Unten wurde das jetzt überdreht und die Krone oben geplant.



jetzt hätte die Dame gerne einen pinken oder schwarz pinken Sattel, pinken Flaschenhalter, Pedale. Diese gerne ohne Pins und mit Reflektoren. Wer kann da Links zusteuern?


----------



## wombel74 (9. Oktober 2019)

Zumindest einen Sattel:








						El Niño Pink - 66sick
					

El Niño: The next generation line Das erste Fahrrad. Die Welt kommt ins Rollen. Freiheit pur. Neue Mobilität. Für Sitzkomfort, Sicherheit und Stabilität sorgt der ergonomische Kindersattel von 66si…




					www.66sick-sports.com


----------



## Kwietsch (9. Oktober 2019)

Danke, den hab ich im anderen Thread gesehen. Ist aber zu lila statt richtig pink und optisch gefällt der der kompletten Familie inkl. mir überhaupt nicht. Das Gelb, weiß, Design insgesamt.

danke aber dennoch!


----------



## Kwietsch (9. Oktober 2019)

Grob zusammen.
Bremsleitungen kürzen muss ich noch, Milch rein, aufpumpen, Sattel kürzen bis einer in pink gefunden ist, Decals machen lassen, ggf. die Gabel später noch einen Spacer kürzen. Spacer an sich sind in gold nen Tick zu aufdringlich, die werden in Frage gestellt.

Schaltwerk ist in der Extremstellung arg lang, aber leider nötig bei der Kassette.

Vorteil: Für Feintuning bleiben locker 2 bis 2,5 Jahre Zeit.

Kofferwaage sagt 9,15 kg
Sattelstütze ist ungekürzt. Aber viel mehr ist da aktuell nicht drin. Pedale vielleicht, aber auch nur paar Gramm.

Aber grob stimmt das Kompromissbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Alles in Pink: https://www.velome.co.uk/news/sdg-launch-new-jr-pro-kit-for-kids/






Wenn es nur der Sattel sein soll: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SDG-Fly-Jr-Saddle-Steel-Rails-Blk-Pink-/372742439502

kc85


----------



## Kwietsch (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke das wird so in Ordnung gehen, danke! Ich frag die Dame mal, auch wenn es wieder eher hochpreisig ist. Aber so sind meine Hühner immer ;-)


----------



## kc85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Die Mädels werden älter und dann enden solche Teilediskussionen auch mal (nicht immer, aber immer öfter) mit einem argumentativen Papi-Sieg. Das wird von Bikegröße zu Bikegröße auch einfacher - zumindest bei uns ist das so. 

kc85


----------



## Kwietsch (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte eben eine gut passende Idee für die Decals. Mal schauen, ob ich da bei unserem Werbefachmann weiter komme.
Davon erfahren die Frauen erstmal nix...


----------



## olsche (10. Oktober 2019)

52.99US $ |Wellgo C247 Aluminium Legierung Ultraleicht schnell release ultraleicht rennrad klapp fahrräder Pedal CroMo Spindel|Bicycle Pedal|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Hier Pedale in Pink. Reflektoren liegen bei, Pins entfernbar.
Allerdings auch nicht günstig...


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Oktober 2019)

Danke!
Bisher hatte ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem entfernen von Pins. Da ist der Halt besonders schlecht geworden.

Ich schaue mal lokal was so in Frage kommt.
Da muss ich Die Tochter mal mit ins Boot nehmen, nach schlechter Erfahrung mit Pins im Schienbein steigt die nicht aufs Rad, wenn sie die Pedale nicht leiden kann ;-)


----------



## Kwietsch (31. Oktober 2019)

da kam mir doch die Tage noch ein Oldschool BMX dazwischen, das bis Weihnachten für meine Frau fertig werden muss.
Dann hab ich aber endlich die Reifen final dicht bekommen, ich hab da kämpfen müssen und erstmal viel Milch verbraucht, bis das endlich meinem Anspruch genügt hat.

Der Rocket Ron sieht schön voluminös aus auf dem Rad, das gefällt.

Bremsleitungen sind gekürzt, die ganz schnellen Decals drauf. Meine Idee muss warten.

Ich bin es schon selbst 5km gefahren und alles passt. Schaltung alles gut. Bremse entlüften hat perfekt geklappt.

Flaschenhalter, Pedale und Sattel in pink/schwarz sind im Zulauf.


----------



## giant_r (31. Oktober 2019)

sieht gut aus, ich wuerde aber einen noch kuerzeren vorbau verbauen, zb. den propain, erschwinglich bei super gewicht.


----------



## Kwietsch (1. November 2019)

Wie lang ist der Propain?
Der jetzt verbaute ist Länge 60 und schon kürzer als der 70er Ghost.


----------



## giant_r (1. November 2019)

38 mm
fuer 20€ bei 90g








						1st Ride 38mm | Propain Bikes
					

1st Ride Stem 38




					www.propain-bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (1. November 2019)

Ich schau mal, ob das nicht zu kurz wird. Wenn es von der Geometrie gut hinkommt, wäre das ne Idee, der Preis ist genial.


----------



## giant_r (1. November 2019)

der ist vor allem nicht so klobig wie die wake dinger vom ali.
ich glaube nicht, dass das zu anfang zu kurz sein kann, je nach dem kommt bei uns eher spaeter mit den 26" laufraedern ein 50 oder 60 mm vorbau ans mworx.


----------



## Kwietsch (7. November 2019)

Da ich den SDG Sattel in pink nicht einzeln bekommen habe, ist jetzt das ganze Kit geordert. Mal sehen, ob ich alle Teile verwende, dann denke ich auch über den Propain Vorbau und eine Sattelstütze ohne Dekor nach, damit das stimmig bleibt.

In paar Tagen sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Kwietsch (13. November 2019)

So, das Kit ist da und das Kid sagt ja.

Das Set muss komplett verbaut werden, also muss jetzt der Propain Vorbau auch noch her  und das Set von Ali aus Lenker, Vorbau und ggf. Sattelstütze wird obsolet.

Aktuelles Bild, noch mit der Stütze und dem 70er Ghost Vorbau...


----------



## kc85 (13. November 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> So, das Kit ist da und das Kid sagt ja.
> 
> Das Set muss komplett verbaut werden, ...



Das hatte ich ab dem Moment befürchtet, als ich den Link gepostet habe. 

kc85


----------



## Kwietsch (14. November 2019)

Macht nix!
Danke nochmal.
Das Rad sieht so jetzt stimmig aus, zum ersten Mal sind Pedale mit Pins akzeptiert (die sind etwas flacher und breiter ausgeführt) und die Griffe in Kombination mit dem dünneren Lenker überzeugen mich auch.

Auch der Sattel ist klasse verarbeitet. Ich hab nichtmal die Teile wiegen können, die mussten sofort ran. Ich hole das mal nach wenn der Vorbau und die Stütze dann noch da sind.


----------



## Kwietsch (3. Dezember 2019)

So, nochmal ein Nachtrag:
Der Rocket Ron in Kombination mit den hier vorhandenen Rodi Felgen in Tubeless funktioniert nicht dauerhaft und wartungsarm.
Ich werde daher in den nächsten Tagen die Milch wieder entfernen und 2 Kenda Superlite reinziehen, die Gewichtsbilanz wird sich dann wohl so 100-150g verschlechtern, aber das Rad wird drastisch wartungsärmer.

Ich hab meine beiden Räder problemlos tubeless laufen, aber die Kombination hier taugt dauerhaft nicht.


----------



## Kwietsch (21. Dezember 2019)

So, fertig und kann unter den Weihnachtsbaum. Gerade von der Einstellfahrt zurück, kann jetzt der Druck um 1bar abgesenkt, alles sauber geputzt und ein Schleifchen drum gebunden werden.

Damit bin ich durch für die nächsten Jahre. Schade, muss ich wieder in der Freizeit iPhones reparieren, um die Finger geschmeidig zu halten. 

Fahrfertig 9,20kg. Geht so, aber für eine Zwischengröße mit einigen Kompromissen und kleines Budget völlig ok.


----------



## olsche (22. Dezember 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Damit bin ich durch für die nächsten Jahre. Schade, muss ich wieder in der Freizeit iPhones reparieren, um die Finger geschmeidig zu halten.



Schön geworden...
Man kann doch schonmal was in Richtung 26" planen, evt. doch noch eine Federgabel...
Langweilig wird`s mit dem Hobby doch nie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbeltom (22. Dezember 2019)

?


----------



## Kwietsch (22. Dezember 2019)

Federgabel kommt definitiv hier nicht.
26er Bulls Aminga aus 2011 mit 150 km Laufleistung in XS steht seit Jahren bereit. Da muss ich höchstens aus 3x10 noch 1x12 machen, mehr nicht.
Nächstes Bike wird 27.5 oder größer, das dauert erstmal...


----------



## Kwietsch (25. März 2022)

Update.
Mehr Pink!!!

Und die notwendigen 274g gefunden, um knapp sub 9 zu schaffen.

Rad ist jetzt gut im Einsatz und taugt noch ne Weile. Für Papas Ego sorgen die Klassenkameraden von der Tochter, die immer mal „Krasses Rad, darf ich mal“ bei der Tochter fragen und auf „Wo haste das her?“ als Antwort „Gibts nur bei meinem Papa“ bekommen ;-)


----------



## Karllama (31. März 2022)

Also erst mal riesen Kompliment für den Aufbau! Darf ich meiner Tochter gar nicht zeigen sonst muss ich noch ne Schippe drauf legen  ! 
Ich bin gerade dabei das Cube 240 von meinem Sohn auf Vordermann für meine Tochter zu bringen. Unter anderem soll ein 1x10 Antrieb ran. Leider hat das Hinterrad eine Nabe mit Schraubkranz deshalb muss da was neues her... Welche Nabe hast du denn am HR verbaut? Ich hatte auch überlegt pinke ZTTO Naben zu nehmen. Aber bin auch nicht traurig wenn ich nicht erst 8 Wochen warten muss.


----------



## Kwietsch (31. März 2022)

Karllama schrieb:


> Also erst mal riesen Kompliment für den Aufbau! Darf ich meiner Tochter gar nicht zeigen sonst muss ich noch ne Schippe drauf legen  !
> Ich bin gerade dabei das Cube 240 von meinem Sohn auf Vordermann für meine Tochter zu bringen. Unter anderem soll ein 1x10 Antrieb ran. Leider hat das Hinterrad eine Nabe mit Schraubkranz deshalb muss da was neues her... Welche Nabe hast du denn am HR verbaut? Ich hatte auch überlegt pinke ZTTO Naben zu nehmen. Aber bin auch nicht traurig wenn ich nicht erst 8 Wochen warten muss.


Da es nichts bezahlbares gab, hatte ich auch frühzeitig Pink bei Ali geordert
Koozer XM490 v/h im Satz.

Zitto hab ich damals in Pink und 32H nicht gefunden. Sonst hätte ich wohl auch das in Erwägung gezogen.

1x10 hab ich die Deore M6000 mit dem mittellangen (SGS? Glaub schon) dran, tut prima und hängt nicht ganz so tief


----------



## Cicatrix (2. April 2022)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Da es nichts bezahlbares gab, hatte ich auch frühzeitig Pink bei Ali geordert
> Koozer XM490 v/h im Satz.
> 
> Zitto hab ich damals in Pink und 32H nicht gefunden. Sonst hätte ich wohl auch das in Erwägung gezogen.
> ...


Was für eine Felgen und Speichenkombination hast du dazu verwendet? Bin Grade am schwanken ob's auch erstmal die XLC für 93€ tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (2. April 2022)

Remerx Felge aus ner Lagerauflösung
Sapim Laser


----------



## Cicatrix (2. April 2022)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Remerx Felge aus ner Lagerauflösung
> Sapim Laser


Dank dir, die haben leider keine leichten in 24" mehr im Programm.


----------



## Kwietsch (2. April 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Dank dir, die haben leider keine leichten in 24" mehr im Programm.


I know.
24 ist ja generell dünn gesäht


----------



## Cicatrix (2. April 2022)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> I know.
> 24 ist ja generell dünn gesäht


Ist echt erschreckend, dann wird's erstmal der XLC und bei 26" ist die Auswahl ja schon viel besser.


----------

